
AMD Zen 2 Improvements for LLVM Have Been Held Up for Months by Code Review - boulos
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-znver2-Scheduler-LLVM-Pend
======
Funnnny
> Held up for months

Held up by AMD, not by LLVM's reviewers. They added some comments right away
and AMD sent an updated patch 2 months later.

